# Valentines day



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy Valentines day!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's a great one Ruger...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

TTT


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Now that's what I need for shoot'in gophers out in the hay fields--- I hate gophers.

awprint:


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Add $5 every time you pull the trigger. 5, 10, 15, 20.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL It would be worth it !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That .50 would scatter pretty little pieces of gopher fertilizer all across the field--- what a beautiful sight to behold--- Oh--- did I mention I hate gophers.

awprint:


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Have fun, but be careful.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wish I would have shown Kat this beforehand. I'm sure she would have bought one for me :frusty: :nut:


----------

